# 15,000$ for living in a fur suit?



## pixthor (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, this is a random question. Would you wear a fur suit as your skin for a month. If someone payed you $15,000? When I mean skin. I mean you cannot take the suit off at all. The only exception would be is if you had to go to the bathroom or take a shower. Other than that you have to wear it 24/7. You would have to wear it outside in public. Like at a mall. Atleast once a week. Would you do it? *The suit would not be a partial. It would be a full suit.

*EDIT: Wrong section, sorry.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 18, 2009)

That would be pretty gross, man.

No.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm going to assume you regularly don't shower for an entire month at a time.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 18, 2009)

$15K is a good amount to get rid of debts, but I think you overdid it by suggestig it for 1 month, 2 weeks would be more reasonable to me.

I may consider it if I were in a severely desperate situation, or if I were on a really cold place.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 18, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> That would be pretty gross, man.
> 
> No.




The only exception would be taking a shower and other crap you do in there. Obviously. Be reasonable. Sheesh, lol.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 18, 2009)

I would have a shirt on that says I'm doing this for the money. It's the least I can do to keep some of my dignity.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 18, 2009)

it's $15K! I'd do it.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 18, 2009)

pixthor said:


> The only exception would be taking a shower and other crap you do in there.


Getting dry after bathing in a fursuit would be really difficult.  Bathing properly on its own when wearing a suit is alredy unimaginably difficult, if not impossible.  So, it's reasonable to only take it off for that kind of hygiene.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, for 15 grand.


----------



## Cajunwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

I would do it.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 18, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Be reasonable.



No.

C'mon, man. Wearing a fursuit for that long would be all manners of ridiculous, uncomfortable and disgusting. Think about it.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 18, 2009)

If it was in WInter, then maybe. but if it was in summer then no cause FLorida can ge real hot. Also by disgusting what do you mean?
Edit"|: OH i get it because of the bodily functions. Well Assuming the suit had some way of taking out the poo then it would be a little less worse. also, Why would you take a shower in a fursuit? IT accomplishes nothing


----------



## Torinir (Jul 18, 2009)

BO... it does a fursuit bad.

Edit: Not to mention if you farted in it... there's no escape.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2009)

no bathing for a month?
no thanks, if i could remove it to wash, sure


----------



## Takun (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd put on a nutcup and go to the middle of cities with a sign saying kick me in the balls for $5 and make additional income.


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 18, 2009)

It's just a month, bfd. Yes I would do it. It would be funny as hell to boot. Would need a lot of spay-deodorant, though.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeew, imagine the skin problems that would develop and fester


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 18, 2009)

hell yeah. I'd totally wear it. depending on if I could see out of it and that it was in winter and not summer.

it gets up to 120 degrees fahrenheit here.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 18, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> If it was in WInter, then maybe. but if it was in summer then no cause FLorida can ge real hot. Also by disgusting what do you mean?
> Edit"|: OH i get it because of the bodily functions. Well Assuming the suit had some way of taking out the poo then it would be a little less worse. also, Why would you take a shower in a fursuit? IT accomplishes nothing


The OP already clarified (though not by editing the original post) that for bathing (& for the bottom evacuations) the suit is to be taken off.  Otherwise it should be kept on.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'd put on a nutcup and go to the middle of cities with a sign saying kick me in the balls for $5 and make additional income.


 I can imagine the lili fur tearing off ( Poor fursuit. It has feelings to


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 18, 2009)

it would have to be winter


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 18, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> Getting dry after bathing in a fursuit would be really difficult.  Bathing properly on its own when wearing a suit is alredy unimaginably difficult, if not impossible.  So, it's reasonable to only take it off for that kind of hygiene.



that and when fake fur is wet it weighs a TON
i mean the fur is so heavy you could actually drown in one if you are not a strong swimmer


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Wouldn't mind if i was in an area like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x68y-zbW2g4


----------



## Morroke (Jul 18, 2009)

Winter only. Nice and fluffy fursuit and such.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 18, 2009)

only under 2 conditions: well its pretty much just one, Id love it to be cold.  and as for the work part, Im still not old enough so yeah sure!


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 18, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> The OP already clarified (though not by editing the original post) that for bathing (& for the bottom evacuations) the suit is to be taken off. Otherwise it should be kept on.


 Then count me in ^^ I want 15k for goofing off. It could get annoying i guess but It would be a very laughable experience.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, I edited my post so that its includes the only times you can take the suit off.


----------



## Hir (Jul 18, 2009)

Definately for 15 grand.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 18, 2009)

Getting fifteen grand to do nothing for a month but lay about in a fursuit? Are you kidding me? As if you wouldn't.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 18, 2009)

Wulf said:


> Getting fifteen grand to do nothing for a month but lay about in a fursuit? Are you kidding me? As if you wouldn't.



It would have to be in the summer, and it will be hot as hell. Plus you would have to go out in public.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 18, 2009)

pixthor said:


> It would have to be in the summer, and it will be hot as hell. Plus you would have to go out in public.


 Summer would be horrible for me but i've been in simmilar occasions ONe time back in my elemantry years ago we did a play which was part of the drama program for th elionking and I was mufasa :3 It was very hot though and it was close to summer begining it was hot but liveable


----------



## Wulf (Jul 18, 2009)

pixthor said:


> It would have to be in the summer, and it will be hot as hell. Plus you would have to go out in public.


Assuming that the head couldn't be removed/pulled off, I would just go around picking fights with random people - even more incentive. Fun fun fun...


----------



## pixthor (Jul 18, 2009)

Wulf said:


> *Assuming that the head couldn't be removed/pulled off*, I would just go around picking fights with random people - even more incentive. Fun fun fun...



Nope


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jul 18, 2009)

Would be a good way to get money for college. So yeah, I guess.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd definitely consider it.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 18, 2009)

15K, hell yes.

I would also take donations to wear it longer. Sitting around doing jack shit for money... Its my dream come true.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 18, 2009)

Spend a month wearing a fursuit and make $15,000? For that amount of money, I wouldn't think twice about it. I'd do it. It'd be annoying, but definitely worth it in the end.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 18, 2009)

pixthor said:


> It would have to be in the summer, and it will be hot as hell. Plus you would have to go out in public.


 
you'd be charged with causation of death here...
120 degrees... 

I wouldnt mind if it were anywhere from 70-90 but... 120 is too much. and .. if you'd want me to wear it back east where the temperature IS that much you would have to pay my room and board, also college tuition.

although for 20,000 I would totally wear it here during the winter and as an added bonus, spend my days homeless wandering around the streets eating out of garbage cans. also, stealing signs.
during the winter it's about 40-75 degrees.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 19, 2009)

I've never worn a fursuit before, but sure. That's a lot of money for just wearing a silly costume. My only condition would be only in cool weather. And going out in public in one sounds fun.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 19, 2009)

we should totally make a reality tv show following a person dressed in a fursuit for a month.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 19, 2009)

Pft.
Not a chance.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> we should totally make a reality tv show following a person dressed in a fursuit for a month.




lol, Yeah we should. It would be funny as hell.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> we should totally make a reality tv show following a person dressed in a fursuit for a month.


Oh my god, that would be so amazingly kickass.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 19, 2009)

pixthor said:


> lol, Yeah we should. It would be funny as hell.


 
YES. 
now all we need to do is find a place to pitch this idea to...

fox? or would that be trolling?

double bonuses if it were a fox suit.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 19, 2009)

I would starve to death.  Seeing as eating isn't on the list of things you can remove the head for.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 19, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I would starve to death. Seeing as eating isn't on the list of things you can remove the head for.


 
he said you couldnt remove it, but wearing it like a hat isnt quite /removing/.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't ruin the magic.  That would make eating very interesting, indeed.  There's also the matter of needing to stay hydrated.

Any month November to April, I'd do it for $15K in a heartbeat.  Any other month needs safety issues addressed first.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> he said you couldnt remove it, but wearing it like a hat isnt quite /removing/.


True, but there would be a hole for the food to go through in the first place. In the mouth of the fur suit obviously.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 19, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> If it was in WInter, then maybe. but if it was in summer then no cause FLorida can ge real hot. Also by disgusting what do you mean?



This. The one thing I'm worried about is it getting too hot inside regardless of the season, though.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 19, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> This. The one thing I'm worried about is it getting too hot inside regardless of the season, though.


To think the fur suit would be breathable. I wear it no matter what. If it was for 15K hell yeah. I personally would do it.


----------



## Kawaburd (Jul 19, 2009)

Depends on the month.  If I were to do it now, the grim reaper would probably follow me everywhere trying to play headgames.  In the vast desert, summer + suit = hello heatstroke! >.>

But for $15k, in a more... reasonable temperature, easily.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd do it. Though I would have to be careful as who knows what a horny furry would do if he saw me walking in the mall. I'd have to pack heat


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 19, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Ok, this is a random question. Would you wear a fur suit as your skin for a month. If someone payed you $15,000? When I mean skin. I mean you cannot take the suit off at all. The only exception would be is if you had to go to the bathroom or take a shower. Other than that you have to wear it 24/7. You would have to wear it outside in public. Like at a mall. Atleast once a week. Would you do it? *The suit would not be a partial. It would be a full suit.*


For $15K? Eh, fuck it, sure. But I have to be able to take at least two showers a day (and not be forced to be running around outside on a hot ass July month).


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 19, 2009)

Nah, it'd get absolutely hot in there. And how could I explain it to friends?


----------



## emoral (Jul 19, 2009)

For 15K? Hell yes what is the matter with you lot, besides it would be an experience - I would only wear it if is was a suit of my choice and design. -


----------



## Shino (Jul 19, 2009)

Hell yes, I'd do it for free! (Assuming, of course, I can keep both me and the suit clean.)

The only reason I don't wear my suit more often than I do is because it's kinda hard to do day-to-day stuff in a suit. Still, if I had a month paid vacation, absoloutely. Besides, it's by far the most comfortable thing I own anyways.

Bring me Febreeze and Lysol for the suit, my shower stuff for me, and $15K in cash, and you've got yourself a deal.

One condition, though: it's either gotta be a decent month temp-wise, or constant A/C.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 19, 2009)

For 15k 100% i would if it is nice design.
but not in summer! I already sweat like i am in an oven without suit.


woof!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 19, 2009)

15 grand? and i can take it off for showering?
were can i sign up for this? =D


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmmm... $15K? dignity? hmmm... $15K... dignity... MONEY!!! Fuck it! I have no dignity left.


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

I could do it.


----------



## Fuzzy Foxx (Jul 19, 2009)

I would do it for $15,000.


----------



## Coug (Jul 19, 2009)

If fursuit iss well ventilated,so it's not hot wearing it,I wouldn't feel uncomfortable wearing it.
but with $15,000 ,I would wear fursuit even it's quite hot.(as long as I don't feel like choking!)


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 19, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> Nah, it'd get absolutely hot in there. And how could I explain it to friends?


"I'm doing this for $15,000" I don't see a need for more explanation than that.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 19, 2009)

What kind of question is this?
People *pay* to do such things.


----------



## Hir (Jul 19, 2009)

pixthor said:


> It would have to be in the summer, and it will be hot as hell. Plus you would have to go out in public.


Yes, I would be hot as hell.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 19, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> And how could I explain it to friends?



"It's for mad bank, yo!  I'll buy you a 40 when it's over."


----------



## Telnac (Jul 19, 2009)

Eww.  Imagine the SMELL.  Hell no.  $15k isn't worth that horror.  $15mil... maybe.  Not $15k.

Yes, I know you can take it off to bathe.  But the suit itself would positively REEK in short order.  I hear it gets HOT in those things.  (Chief reason I'd never wear one even if I was inclined to do so.)


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

Winter here is like -30 degrees celsius on average. So if it was in winter hell yes.Probably still have to wear a coat over it though.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd do it. That's a lot of money for just wearing something.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 19, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Eww.  Imagine the SMELL.  Hell no.  $15k isn't worth that horror.  $15mil... maybe.  Not $15k.
> 
> Yes, I know you can take it off to bathe.  But the suit itself would positively REEK in short order.  I hear it gets HOT in those things.  (Chief reason I'd never wear one even if I was inclined to do so.)




---taken from the experience of wearing the same long-sleeve shirt every day for 3 months in the arizona 120 degree heat---
after a while, the bacteria that cause the odour on the clothes get crowded out by other different sorts of bacteria that eat the same stuff, and basically create a shirt that can clean itself and doesnt smell.. it just takes time really. what do you think those people in the 1500's did? they only took a bath once a month.... geeze people... smell goes away.


----------



## SinopaVixen (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd do it for $10,000 ;-) Considering it's the middle of winter here. And the only time I really leave the house is to go to sociable things with close friends, and we'd all just sit around and laugh.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes I would do it for Â£15,000 so long as the temperature was <50F and I get to take it off to shower, eat & poop etc.

I wouldn't hold a spider for Â£15,000 though.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ---*taken from the experience of wearing the same long-sleeve shirt every day for 3 months in the arizona 120 degree heat---*
> after a while, the bacteria that cause the odour on the clothes get crowded out by other different sorts of bacteria that eat the same stuff, and basically create a shirt that can clean itself and doesnt smell.. it just takes time really. what do you think those people in the 1500's did? they only took a bath once a month.... geeze people... smell goes away.


 May I ask WHY? 

Although, that is interesting, albeit disgusting.


----------



## Azure (Jul 19, 2009)

Done worse for less.  I'd do it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2009)

Man a fool would take that amount of money, I'd go for a mil and then I'll consider it, 15k is chump change


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd do that in a heartbeat.  Sure, it'd be really hot, but it'd be fun to fursuit around town, and if any of my friends ask why i'm wearing it, I'll simply tell them "It's on a bet, and I can do this, I win 15 grand".  That sounds like fun to me!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 19, 2009)

I would do it.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 19, 2009)

It would make section meetings with the other directors very very awkward........and unusually interesting at the same time.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 19, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> It would make section meetings with the other directors very very awkward........and unusually interesting at the same time.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YMnfh7Z93A


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Yes I would do it for Â£15,000 so long as the temperature was <50F and I get to take it off to shower, eat & poop etc.
> 
> I wouldn't hold a spider for Â£15,000 though.



He said $15,000 , which equals to about Â£9,000 .  Are you sure about that?


----------



## Luna Silvertail (Jul 19, 2009)

No. That long of a time with the head of the fursuit would give me claustrophobia in the first week. Not to mention, the TON of snow and road salt it would pick up. That would equal something really gross... not to mention it would weird out people.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

Luna Silvertail said:


> No. That long of a time with the head of the fursuit would give me claustrophobia in the first week. Not to mention, the TON of snow and road salt it would pick up. That would equal something really gross... not to mention it would weird out people.


 You're passing up $15,000 on the premise of "it would weird people out and would be kinda gross"?


----------



## pixthor (Jul 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're passing up $15,000 on the premise of "it would weird people out and would be kinda gross"?



I know, who *wouldn't* pass up the chance to wear a fur suit as their skin for a month for 15K?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

pixthor said:


> I know, who *wouldn't* pass up the chance to wear a fur suit as their skin for a month for 15K?


 You make that sound as if it's a bad deal.  Anyone with a brain would do that.  Almost no other way you're going to make $15,000 that month.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 20, 2009)

Considering I'm still dependent on my family and that money could help for college, sure. I'd take a break from work or quit (since I'm mostly working for college money next year) then I would totally do it. As long as I can shower and clean the suit when we both get funky, and the suit is mascot-ish. 

I'd do it. I'd also request being able to take the head off for sleep..because I'd be terrified of suffocating ;;  Terribly paranoid.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 20, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> and the suit is mascot-ish.
> I'd do it. I'd also request being able to take the head off for sleep..because I'd be terrified of suffocating ;;  Terribly paranoid.



Nope, it would fit snug around your skin.

No, because the head has air holes to breath out of. Plenty of them.


----------



## Shino (Jul 20, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> ...I'd also request being able to take the head off for sleep..because I'd be terrified of suffocating....


Wouldn't be a problem. I've accidentally fallen asleep while in my suit twice now (first time, I was in the back of my friends car after a day of suiting, the second, I was goofing around at home), and it really wasn't a problem. Hell, it was actually extrememly comfortable. (Did you know tails make exellent pillows?) With the exception of I bent my left ear slightly (which I fixed), there wasn't any problem.

'Course, the suit got the Lysol/Febreeze treatment the next morning...

Why does everyone assume it's so hard to keep a suit clean?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 20, 2009)

Shino said:


> Why does everyone assume it's so hard to keep a suit clean?


Good point.  Anyone who operates a fursuit should obviously know how to maintain it.

So the question boils down simply to:  For the duration of the 'experiment', _your wardrobe consists entirely of your fursuit_, meaning nothing less (but nothing more) than simply that during the challenge, your fursuit *is your clothing* -- either wear it or go naked.  And you're likely to get fined if you try to do the latter (in public) 

For the sake of comfort this is a lightweight, breathable fursuit, not the heavy padded types that professional mascots wear.

But we don't overthink the details.  For example, we could assume that whomever offered you the challenge in the first place would be able to provide you with an extra 'change' of fursuit (mind you it is otherwise the _same suit_) so that you have something to wear while putting the fursuit in the laundry and don't have to take any exceptions to your normal wardrobe/laundry routine.  After all, you probably aren't the type of person with _literally_ just the clothes on their back such that the only way for you to do laundry is to strip naked . . . right?

Socks/undergarments?  Again, we can assume these are provided with the fursuit and you can change them according to your normal wardrobe/laundry routine.  You probably don't "go commando" on a usual basis anyway, so the 'challenge' would not affect this any.

And what about restroom or shower breaks?  Again, let's not overthink this.  You'd be able to manage restroom breaks while otherwise wearing the fursuit, same as your ordinary wardrobe.  And while you probably _could_ substitute laundry soap for shampoo and bathe/shower in the suit to hit two birds with one stone (and hey, bonus points if you actually try it!), but most people don't shower in their normal clothes and we can say that the fursuit challenge doesn't have to change this either.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 20, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> But we don't overthink the details.  For example, we could assume that whomever offered you the challenge in the first place would be able to provide you with an extra 'change' of fursuit.
> Socks/undergarments?



You would wear the same suit for the month. No changing. The only time you could take the suit off. Is when you have to go to the bathroom, and take a shower. You cannot take the suit off. Going to the bathroom, and taking a shower are the only exceptions when you can take off the suit. Yes you would wear your underwear and socks under the suit. Obviously, who wouldn't wear under the suit? Dang, you guys are taking this way too literally.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jul 20, 2009)

You would die from over exertion and or heat stroke... so no.

If those Magically were not an issue... hell yeah.


----------



## nobu (Jul 20, 2009)

Ive done much worse for much less.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 20, 2009)

for $15,000 i suppose its a small time for a decent bit of cash. as a student soon to be heading to university, it would sure help! 

i think it all depends on how comfortable you would feel in a fursuit for a long period of time. if you like wearing them, and dont mind the stares from passers by everyday then it would be ok. if not, then i think it would be a bit of a problem


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jul 20, 2009)

earn money by doing thing but walking around in public in a fursuit for a month?

HELL YES. *signs up*
You should make this for real! ^.-


----------



## anichellen (Jul 20, 2009)

seeing as i already walk around in makup once a month, i think i can do it. Just as long as a) its my furrsona (one of anyway) and b) there is a contract that clearly states I am getting this money.


----------



## Jack (Jul 20, 2009)

totally!
as long as it stayed clean. (Id try not to get sweaty)


----------



## Rieza (Jul 20, 2009)

i could use the money but i still wouldn't do it


----------



## pixthor (Jul 20, 2009)

Rieza said:


> i could use the money but i still wouldn't do it


 Do you care to explain why?


----------



## Leostale (Jul 21, 2009)

HeLL!! yeah!!! i'll do it!!!
But i want the one who would pay me would provide me the suit(and it better be my fursona and a high quality) and i would own the suit. 

pay me or not just give me the damn fursuit.. 
Seriously wanting to own a fursuit... 
 PS.. I am not a duck


----------



## pixthor (Jul 21, 2009)

Leostale said:


> HeLL!! yeah!!! i'll do it!!!
> But i want the one who would pay me would provide me the suit(and it better be my fursona and a high quality) and i would own the suit.
> 
> pay me or not just give me the damn fursuit..
> ...


I take it you are a platypus? Sorry if I spelled it wrong.


----------



## Elessara (Jul 21, 2009)

pixthor said:


> I take it you are a platypus? Sorry if I spelled it wrong.


 
He's a penguin... look at the species... =/


----------



## pixthor (Jul 21, 2009)

Elessara said:


> He's a penguin... look at the species... =/


Oh, Ok. My bad. Sorry.


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Jul 21, 2009)

Torinir said:


> BO... it does a fursuit bad.
> 
> Edit: Not to mention if you farted in it... there's no escape.



Note: Fursuits are not like in CSI - they're not 6 foot condoms.  Air passes through them much easier than it does through a pair of ordinary jeans.


----------



## The Grey One (Jul 21, 2009)

Nah, I don't want to die from heat stroke, exhaustion or humiliation, so that's a no.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 21, 2009)

To imagine fabric on my muscle...OW!


----------



## Britmike (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh, for $15k, hell yeah!

 My only condition would be that I be a fun animal, like an emo walrus, or a French giraffe. Something I wouldn't mind seeing whenever I look at the mirror.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes. Yes, I would.
Can I caramelldanse, too?

Here's a scenario:

(some douche)"LOL! LOOK AS THIS FAG!!!! YOU GOIN TO THE ZOO, FAG!!!!"

*His loser friends giggle and the like, because they're stupid*

(Me)"STFU. I'm Gettin' paid. $15,000."

(some douche)"..."


----------



## ~Myst~ (Jul 22, 2009)

I would do it, but only in winter, and when schools out.


----------



## Robertraccoon (Jul 23, 2009)

Hired guns kill for less then that, I imagine I would for a month, maybe with more showers, I feel dirty going most a day with out one.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 23, 2009)

Hell no I'm not going to wear a fursuit 24/7 for $15,000! It's too hot!


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 23, 2009)

If you can bathe regularly and the paws would be useable enough as to were you could pick up things correctly,sure?o_o Might be fun in the winter. And I would like the suit to not be ugly....
I'd have to think about it,what will people say once you don't wear it anymore?Can't escape forever >_>


----------



## otto888 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd do this in the winter...but not in the summer,it gets up to 120F here....not really fursuit wearing weather,and i'd wear it longer if people payed me about $10 every extra hour.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 23, 2009)

Fuck.No.


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 24, 2009)

Probably.  Im really tight on money and it would be great to have 15k


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 24, 2009)

uhm, i would do that for free. *thinks fursuits are awesome*


----------



## Ratte (Jul 24, 2009)

As long as it's of good quality, is my fursona/character, and I'd know for sure I'd get this money, sure.


----------



## Shima (Jul 25, 2009)

Money? who needs money? I would do It for fun! like he said, we can take it off to shower. and, I would do it when school is in too, cuz I would love the reaction I'd get!
Maybe I should do that for senior prank?


----------



## Doubler (Jul 25, 2009)

No question about it. It would probably be fun for a while, and after that the $15.000 would make up for the inconvenience 
I suspect most people, furry or not, would at least consider it.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Jul 25, 2009)

15k? Damn that's hot in summer.... so I agree with the other ones that said yes, in winter I'd do it for sure. People do much more stupid things to get some money. Wearing a fursuit is funny and harmless compared to that.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 25, 2009)

as long as i can take it off for my cleaning, and IT's cleaning (like if i spilled something on it and id have to toss it in the washer) as well as bathroom functions.

also, since i have a over heating condition it'd have to be in the winter. summer id overheat and bake


----------



## Shino (Jul 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> uhm, i would do that for free. *thinks fursuits are awesome*


 Hey. Stop stealing my posts!

But yeah, it really wouldn't be that big of a deal as long as you could keep yourself and the suit clean. I just spent the last 22 hours in my suit (first at a friends house, then out and about), and there really wasn't any problem. The suit's currently airing out after getting the spraydown, and I just got out of the shower. No problem.

Send me that $15K and you've got a deal.


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 26, 2009)

It would be very disgusting if you can't wash the fursuit and you have to do this in summer.
The suit could be very smelly. =A=

If it was in Winter , without going to school should be fine for me.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd do just about anything for 15k. Well, as long as it was winter. Dying of heat stroke would kind of defeat the point.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't see why not. It's a lot of money, I'd get hugs from kids, and seeing as how i'd only take it off in the bathroom, no one would ever know it was me.


----------



## nobu (Jul 27, 2009)

Britmike said:


> Oh, for $15k, hell yeah!
> 
> My only condition would be that I be a fun animal, like an emo walrus, or a French giraffe. Something I wouldn't mind seeing whenever I look at the mirror.


The penguin from trigger happy t.v.!!!


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds fun.


----------

